# Jefferies Saddles???



## Loulebell (16 January 2008)

Has anyone got, had or ridden in a Jefferies saddle??  If so what do you think, after all good and bad feed back.


----------



## Law (16 January 2008)

I've got a Jeffries falcon Hawk dressage saddle and it's lovely.  Falcon hawk DR saddle  

I've got a couple of bridles that have lasted forever (reins are 15 years old and are still going strong and safe) I would hope the saddle will be as good


----------



## fairhill (16 January 2008)

I trialled a jeffries stamford, and it was one of the comfiest saddles I've sat in. Unfortunately it was a second-hand one, and a bit too small for me.


----------



## rachier (16 January 2008)

Ive had jeffries falcon hawk event (high wither for my TB) for 6 months - its sooo comfortable and knee rolls are good for long legs. The leather is quite soft and supple, and when cleaned looks like brand new everytime!! It was the only saddle that fit my TB when the saddler brought his shop!

Only complaint that its still very slippy on the bum front!!!


----------



## irishdraught (16 January 2008)

I have a Jeffries perflexion event saddle and a Jeffries Verona jumping saddle and I love them both. The event saddle has been taken over by my OH as its' really too big for me so I am on the look out for another one.
They are both so comfy.


----------



## ClaireT (16 January 2008)

I have a Jeffries Elite and it is the most comfortable saddle I have ever ridden in.


----------



## Chumsmum (16 January 2008)

I have a Jeffries Stamford WH and love it.  Several friends have the Falcon Hawk Event and love theirs  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Friend did ride in mine and said her's was more comfortable though


----------



## welshcobabe (16 January 2008)

I have jefferies hawk event saddles for both my horses, they are very comfortable and when my youngster has had a spin or two very good for sticking on nice big knee roles. I love mine, some would say they only down side is they are a bit on the heavy side but they are very well made. Would really recommend one.


----------



## beatrice (17 January 2008)

I have a Jeffries VSS and i love it. 
Very comfortable, nice big knee rolls and is wearing very well (had it 9 months now and it still looks brand new.)


----------



## lucym (17 January 2008)

i have a jefferies hawk event, a 2nd hand one, and its lovely. cant fault it, its sort of like a comfy shoe, that you just feel at home in as soon as you sit on it.


----------



## Loulebell (17 January 2008)

Thank you everyone for all your replies, that is good to hear good reports on the saddle.  I am hoping that this saddle will fit both my boy and me, it is one that the saddle fitter is hoping will do the trick too, it is on order.  Will report back once fitted.


----------



## misterjinglejay (2 February 2008)

I've had a Hawk Event for several years; its so comfy and the boy goes happily in it.  Even after using every day in all conditions it looks in excellent condition.


----------

